# Par meter



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone now where I could rent/borrow a par meter in the Toronto area?


Sent from my space ship


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

March at Fragbox is going to start renting his out with a deposit. I just saw it a few days ago and i'm extremely jealous


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh kool I'll give him a call


Sent from my space ship


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Coral reef shop has one, but the deposit is osmething like 300 bucks.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I sell a unit called an senseye. $160 and it's a par meter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

For $200 you can get a BioTech marine 3000 usb PAR meter that is made by none other than Apogee. Software Works with PCs and Mac

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/03/17/handson-biotek-marine-usb-par-sensor/


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

I really only need to use it for a few minutes so I don't want to buy one 


Sent from my space ship


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

fury165 said:


> For $200 you can get a BioTech marine 3000 usb PAR meter that is made by none other than Apogee. Software Works with PCs and Mac
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2015/03/17/handson-biotek-marine-usb-par-sensor/


This would be the best kind to rent out, you'd have to use your own computer so much less chance of a reefer breaking the device.


----------

